

Yajl-ruby 0.5.5, now with a JSON gem compatibility API - brianmario

http://github.com/brianmario/yajl-ruby<p>The new JSON gem compatibility API is meant as a drop-in replacement for the JSON gem in your projects.<p>Simply replace "require 'json'" with "require 'yajl/json_gem'" and you're set!<p>yajl-ruby offers a more efficient, better RFC compliance and Unicode support over the JSON gem. I highly recommend anyone using the JSON gem to check it out.
======
nc
That looks excellent. Can't wait for Rails 3 with the new JSON support
structure.

~~~
tommy_chheng
How does Rails 3 improve the JSON support structure?

~~~
brianmario
It introduces plug-able JSON back-ends, like the plug-able XML back-ends that
exist today. It ships with JSON back-ends for the existing YAML implementation
and the JSON gem. In addition to that _all_ of the plug-able back-ends (XML
and JSON) support parsing from an IO as well as a string now.

technoweenie has written a Rails plugin adding yajl-ruby as a back-end at:
<http://github.com/technoweenie/yajl-rails/tree/master>

I also have a fork that I'll keep up today with the latest API changes in
yajl-ruby at: <http://github.com/brianmario/yajl-rails>

